# Broken Usb Port!!



## Umbrella Corp (Apr 14, 2007)

GOD DARN IT! there goes my last USB port. Both USB ports on my lousy laptop have broken. The plastic part in the middle of the USB port has broken on one of them and the other one looks fine but just seems not to be working. Is there anyway of fixing them ?

This is a serious issue for me, and thanks in advance to anyone who trys to help


----------



## Umbrella Corp (Apr 14, 2007)

could somebody please help, this is really important


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

New ones can be soldered in but it's not easy and you need to call around to find a shop that can do that.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

The USB jacks should just be soldered to the motheboard. How comfortable are you with using a soldering iron on a multi-layer printed circuit board that can easily be damaged if a bit too much heat or a bit too much force is applied while removing the old sockets or putting in the new ones. There is also the matter of first finding identical replacement USB jacks. You could also pay a PC repair shop to do the repair for you.

If you have an open memory card slot on the laptop, a USB adapter card like one of these may work out for you:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16815123021

Just be sure you properly identify the memory/expansion slot type on the laptop and get a matching USB adapter card.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

You can also use a PCMCIA USB 2.0 board for USB capability.


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

JohnWill said:


> You can also use a PCMCIA USB 2.0 board for USB capability.


Doh! That was what I was thinking of with my Memory Card reference but neglected to put "Personal Computer" in front of Memory Card and "International Association" after it.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I figured as much, I wasn't sure where you were going.


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Umbrella Corp said:


> GOD DARN IT! there goes my last USB port. Both USB ports on my lousy laptop have broken. The plastic part in the middle of the USB port has broken on one of them and the other one looks fine but just seems not to be working. Is there anyway of fixing them ?
> 
> This is a serious issue for me, and thanks in advance to anyone who trys to help


It is possible to fix the jacks, but it does involve disassembly of the laptop. You will also have to find the USB jack assembly for this unit, though they're frequently used in a number of laptop models.


----------



## wackydeejay (Jun 11, 2007)

These things break very easily. If you look at how they're mounted to the board, you'd see why. There's just not much there to hold it onto the port. One tug the wrong way can break it easily.


----------

